# Cloud Use Increases Attack Surface, But Security Not Keeping Up



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Moving workloads to the cloud dramatically increases an organization's attackable surface area, which is causing a headache for IT departments because security hiring has not kept up with demand, according to a new survey.
> 
> The research was carried out by CloudPassage at this year’s Black Hat security conference, held in Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


Cloud Use Increases Attack Surface, But Security Not Keeping Up - Infosecurity Magazine


----------

